# Send in the clowns



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice! what instrumentation did you use to record this? it sounds great!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you.

I used a pipe organ,trumpet,drums and a vibrating string modeler.
All recorded using linux multimedia studio.

And the laughing was recorded using audacity.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome ! I'm always new music for the haunt ! ;D


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Blade.
I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well done ! great mix


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you very much Dark lord.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you Joiseygal.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice I like the clown laughing too was that you laughing in the background or a prop of some sort?


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

slash said:


> Nice I like the clown laughing too was that you laughing in the background or a prop of some sort?


That was me.
Might have gotten a little carried away with myself.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Klowns never get carried away...it's just who they are ! ;D


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Klowns never get carried away...it's just who they are ! ;D


Truly a motto to live by.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Klowns never get carried away...it's just who they are ! ;D



I love this too! Definitely words to live by!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Heh heh... ;D


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool background for my rocking chair clown. I just need to record some creaky rocking chair sounds with it, although the pumping organ sounds of the calliope might do just by themselves. You did a very fine eerie job.
Nancy


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Crazy Aunt Nancy said:


> Very cool background for my rocking chair clown. I just need to record some creaky rocking chair sounds with it, although the pumping organ sounds of the calliope might do just by themselves. You did a very fine eerie job.
> Nancy


Thank you Nancy.
Glad you like it.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! That was very cool and creepy. I will use that this year! Thanks again!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

cbonz2002 said:


> Thanks! That was very cool and creepy. I will use that this year! Thanks again!


You are very welcome.
I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just found your link - great set-up, I'm doing a clown display and would love to have this playing in the background!!


----------

